
ClickHouse, an analytics database for the 21st century - ztlpn
https://hackernoon.com/clickhouse-an-analytics-database-for-the-21st-century-82d3828f79cc
======
zX41ZdbW
What's interesting, ClickHouse works like APL/kdb inside (vectorized
processing) but it looks like an SQL database and convenient to use.

